# i want your Legion!



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

*i want your Legion!..of Everblight*

Well i am looking to start my self a horde's army and Legion of everblight just seems to call out to me! Due to local price's being really high i am looking to trade or buy peoples extra models! I am after the following

Absylonia, Terror of Everblight 
Legion Starter Set 
1 Angelius 
1 Seraph 
2 Forsaken 
1 Scythian 
Hordes:Forces of Everblight Hard Cover 
Templates 

Then again cheap online webstores that ship Via Ups would work too......due to canada post being on strike and all.....:angry:

All in all i can pay via pay-pal or trade Games workshop stuff i have sitting around.


----------

